# Getting a weaned kid



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Ok, so I am planning to buy a Boer buck kid for my next herdsire from a local herd. This herd is raising him until weaning. I have received a message saying that he was 3-4 times the size of his two sisters and they want him to be picked up either next weekend or the week after. He was born April 2nd and would be about 6.5 or 7.5 weeks old. Do you think if I picked him at 7.5 weeks he would be ok, even though it is a little early to be weaned?


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

3-4 times the size of his sisters???? That seems a little strange. Anyway, is he being bottle fed or dam raised? I prefer to wean around 12 weeks. I would strongly consider waiting until after he is weaned until you bring him to you farm. No need to add extra stress to the weaning process. Just my opinion.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

He is being dam-raised. All three of them are on the dam. That is what I was planning to do was wait until he is weaned, however, the person I am getting him from wants him off the dam now, because of the doe kids.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

To clarify, he would be weaned when I get him at about 7.5 weeks, which is early, I know. I'm not sure what to say to her. Agree to pick him up then or ask to wait for a couple of weeks. The reason they want him off of the dam this early is because he is a bully and is hogging all of the milk from the two doe kids.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Ok, so what I am thinking right now is just saying that I would like to wait for another week, until he is 8 weeks old, to pick him up. Thoughts?


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

How well is he eating hay and feed? How is the breeder planning on weaning? Gradually or just pull him off mom and say here you go? I'd try to see if the breeder would wait. If the breeder's other two babies are underweight because the little boy was hogging all the milk, that's something they should have addressed much earlier instead of waiting until now. No need you having to be part of a rescue plan if you don't have to.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

He is locked off of his dam about 8 hours a day now, to give the doe kids time without him there. He is starting to eat grain/hay/grass. I do not know how she plans on weaning him. Frankly, I agree completely with you that it is the breeder's responsibility to manage these kids, instead of making it my problem, to the possible detriment of the kid.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I would wait until he is fully weaned and eating hay and feed for at least several days. The stress of moving and early weaning at the same time could really cause some issues for him. 
I have made sure my dam raised kids were solidly started on hay and feed before sending them off to their homes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree with the above advice.


----------

